

"Atari Inc. - Business is Fun" book now available - derfclausen
http://www.atarimuseum.com/book/

======
derfclausen
Announcement made earlier this week on the AtariAge forum:
[http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/205778-atari-inc-
busine...](http://www.atariage.com/forums/topic/205778-atari-inc-business-is-
fun-now-available/)

